# Barn Fire



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A hay barn caught fire in Guilford County NC. Seems to be more and more common around here.

https://myfox8.com/2019/01/20/hay-barn-in-guilford-county-a-total-loss-after-fire/


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

We lost one just north of here earlier this month. 30,000 bales gone. Really putting the squeeze on some larger stables around us who contracted with them. Scary stuff.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

A dairy north of me had a hay barn burn up earlier this fall. They'd just rebuilt it the year before when it burned up the first time. Lost all their 2nd cutting alfalfa this last time.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Read this earlier and wondered the causes of hay fires. I know if too wet it can self ignite, know some barns with hay in them also have others sources of fire such as electrical lines or equipment that can fail also lightening but also know arson happens.

Understand wooden barns are more likely to burn over metal but steps do you take to prevent fires including arson?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That is pretty sad. A lot of work to put good hay up! Yes wet hay can certainly cause this, especially grain hay. A few stacks burn to the ground every year here. You would think people would learn.

You would hope people aren't setting the fires. I would have to call them an ankle!! Reason being is it is 2 feet lower then the other part! Haha!


----------

